# Weetabix are 3.5c each in Lidle (72 pack). Normally >10c each in Dunnes etc



## ajapale

Weetabix are 3.5c each in Lidle (72 pack). Normally >10c each in Dunnes etc


----------



## sustanon

I can eat 6


----------



## Bronte

Amazing difference in price and amazing you've calculated it !


----------



## sustanon

not unless they have 65% more air.


----------



## bazermc

Anybody seen the new packaging that they come in, it is so much easier to open. With the old packing I had to attack it with a knife.

However the last two boxes I bought had the old packing - it really is a tough live, now I know how that evicted couple out in Killiney feel!!!!!


----------



## ajapale

sustanon said:


> not unless they have 65% more air.



No, the bix density and size is the same. Ive calculated the price per kilo as well this is handy when comparing with other cereals.


----------



## sustanon

ajpale, out of curiosity... here inthe US, they show unit measure pricing on the label. e.g. Walmart will have 10 - 15 brands of spaghetti sauce, in different sized jars with diffferent pricing, but each label on the shelf shows you the price per unit measure, say $0.13 per oz or $0.26 per oz. Do you have this in Ireland? I've seen it in some European stores.


----------



## ajapale

We have unit pricing here in Ireland however there are a number of notable exceptions! Weetabix is one of them. For some reason they do not have to put the weight on the pack. In reality this is not a problem as our kids either eat one bix or two bix for breakfast so a price per bix is handy. I can work out the price per kilo for comparison against Porrige (cheapest) and Cherios (dearest). Crispies and Cornflakes ususally fall in the middle.

Ive posted about unit pricing and inappropriate unit pricing here before. If I find the link Ill post here.

Why do Weetabix not clearly mark weight on the pack? 
If a retailer is not showing unit pricing SI 639 2002 who do you report it to? 


aj


----------



## Bronte

AJ do you buy 5 types of cereal?


----------



## bullworth

ajapale said:


> I can work out the price per kilo for comparison against Porrige (cheapest) and Cherios (dearest). Crispies and Cornflakes ususally fall in the middle.



Ah but have you factored in the cost of milk ? Does porridge require a lot of milk compared to Weetabix which might get away with (relatively)  a splash ? I know porridge can be made with water but (ignoring future water charges) I don't think many people would make it with water.


----------



## ajapale

Yes, 

Porrige,
Branflakes,
Cherios,
Crispies,
Cornflakes,
Weetabix,

I monitor the per kilo prices as above and buy in bulk only when there is a very good offer like the one in Lidle. Cherios are have an outrageous pricing policy up to €8 / kilo normally but occassionally down to about €3 / kilo in Dunnes/Tesco with a Bogof or 2 for 1 offer.

The trick is to wait , wait, wait and then only buy when the offer is very good.

With regard to the Butchers does any one know wherther they are allowed advertise and sell "10 chicken fillets for €10" with no reference to the per kilo price either on the display, price board or on the bag sticker? I reckon they must have some kind of exemption or elese they wouldnt be doing it.

aj

aj


----------



## ajapale

bullworth said:


> Ah but have you factored in the cost of milk ?



Best value milk at present is Dunnes at €4 for 6litres (2x3l packs) this is for NI Milk. Tescos 3l milk is a little dearer but comes from the Republic and tastes a little better.


----------



## SPUDZ

How much do you save Ajapale when you factor in the 'labour' cost of monitoring these price changes?I know many people will drive for hours to shop in another town because XYZ is cheaper...with complete disregard for petrol/parking charges etc.But as they say Time is Money....would you even save the minimum wage per hour for all the time it takes to keep on top of prices in so many different shops?Just curious how much time goes into this activity?


----------



## RonanC

ajapale said:


> Best value milk at present is Dunnes at €4 for 6litres (2x3l packs) this is for NI Milk. Tescos 3l milk is a little dearer but comes from the Republic and tastes a little better.


 
Best value milk is the "€1.50 shop" in the Ilac Centre in Dublin who sell 2L of NI milk for €1.19. It was €.95 for a long time, but has gone up over the last week or two.


Switching from "branded" cereals to "own brand" ones will save you even more money and you wont need to wait for offers either. Aldi cereals are as good if not better than the "branded" ones at a fraction of the price.


----------



## truthseeker

apajale, 
ALDI have launched a new range of muesli, the branding is Harvest Morn - Very Nutty Muesli, and 2 others (Very Berry and Very Fruity I think).
1.99 for 500g and very dense and satisfying.
ALDI tend to have a good range of muesli type cereals which I like.

And LIDL have launched a 'deluxe' granola, its in the 2 euro range for 500g as well, again very dense and satisfying. Its called Fruit and Nut Granola.


----------



## Bronte

ajapale said:


> ,
> 
> Porrige,
> Branflakes,
> Cherios,
> Crispies,
> Cornflakes,
> Weetabix,


 
Sorry to be nosy, but why do you need so much variety?  Does everyone in your house like a different cereal?  Would it not be easier to say have what's cheapest (and healthest) and that's it.  You must be exhausted looking for the cheapest of each of these on a continuous basis. 

Re the chicken, I guess the sign is easier to 'sell'.  10 fillets for 10 Euro's is catchy.  You can always ask the butcher to put them on the scales and then you can work out the price per kilo.  No doubt the butcher has figured it out himself before he made this offer.  Sounds like a very good offer to me.  1 Euro a portion for meat is not bad.


----------



## NorfBank

Bronte said:


> 1 Euro a portion for meat is not bad.



Unless that meat has travelled long distance and is pumped full of water, antiobiotics and carbon dioxide to artificially extend it's shelf life.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## bullworth

ajapale said:


> Best value milk at present is Dunnes at €4 for 6litres (2x3l packs) this is for NI Milk. Tescos 3l milk is a little dearer but comes from the Republic and tastes a little better.



The problem I have with Dunnes is they only give a cheap price when there is local competition so everyone gets a different price depending on how easily they can be taken advantage of. All of my local Dunnes Stores are selling the cheapest own brand litre of milk for 1.49 Euro and I would think that is the case for the vast majority of customers.


----------



## ajapale

bullworth said:


> cheapest own brand litre of milk for 1.49 Euro


€1.49 for a litre of own brand milk cant be correct! But it does go to demonstrate the value of unit pricing (which is the title of this thread). Id guess that it is for a two litre container making the unit price which dunnes must display as ~75c/l



NorfBank said:


> Unless that meat has travelled long distance and  is pumped full of water, antiobiotics and carbon dioxide to  artificially extend it's shelf life. You get what you pay for.



Agreed, there is no problem when you are dealing with a branded product such as Weetabix (buy on the basis of price/kilo or price/bix) but in the case of chicken as you say it could be pumped up with water and the unit price would be misleading.

Another example would be Denny's Traditional Sliced Ham (5, 10 & 15 packs). The standard unit price is a suspicious €19.99 /kilo in allmost every shop. Occassionaly the price drops on special offer to around €15/kg for comparable quality. Yesterday I bought the Dennys Traditional Sliced Ham in Tescos for about €11/kilo. The ham was thicker and more rubbery than usual despite being in similar packs.

Quality is a lot more difficult to manage than simple unit prices.


----------



## dmos87

ajapale, have you ever seen a programme called Extreme Couponing? 

I suspect you'd be fantastic at it  - if only coupons were as widely used in Ireland as they are in the states!!


----------



## Mrs Vimes

Bronte said:


> Sorry to be nosy, but why do you need so much variety?  Does everyone in your house like a different cereal?  Would it not be easier to say have what's cheapest (and healthest) and that's it.  You must be exhausted looking for the cheapest of each of these on a continuous basis.



My current stock of cereal includes:
 Cheerios
Rice Crispies
Lidl Rice Crispies
Lidl Bran Flakes
Lidl Corn Flakes (Lidl do pretty good own brand cereal)
Lidl Weetabix (too messy, don't get them out often)
Tesco Malt Wheats
and some Shredded Wheat for my occasional afternoon snack
I've tried to get the children to eat porridge a few times but to no avail. 

Since I lack space, only 2 boxes are allowed open at one time.  

Fortunately, 2 of the children actually like the "crunchy bits at the bottom" so we don't have to have that row!

Like AJ, it's own brand only in this house except for half price or BOGOF when the back kitchen gets filled up. Also, some of the own brands are a bit lower in sugar.


----------



## Bronte

I think I must look up shares in cereal companies. We have only two in our house, porridge for Mon to Fri (compulsory for kids until they leave my house) and Weetabix (not compulsory) for the weekend as I no longer do breakfast on the weekends for the kids unless it's scrambled egg, muffins etc or a fry when we have the luxury of Irish rashers, which apparently are not Irish but come from elsewhere.


----------



## bullworth

ajapale said:


> €1.49 for a litre of own brand milk cant be correct!



Apologies for any confusion. I meant 2 Litres for €1.49


----------



## RonanC

update on cheapest milk:

[broken link removed] in Clondalkin village, Dublin are selling 2l of milk for €1. I didnt look to see where it is coming from though.


----------



## Bronte

RonanC said:


> . I didnt look to see where it is coming from though.


 
I thought it came from cows?


----------



## joanmul

Aldi do 36 Wheat Bisks for 2.09. I only eat porridge but OH likes Weetabix. He didn't like Lidl's own brand but finds Aldi to be fine.


----------



## Protocol

Maybe two weeks ago there was a deal on Weetabix, buy a 48-pack, get 50% free, i.e. same size as a 72-pack.

It was 5.71 in Tesco and Centra, I stocked up, as 72-packs are usually 7 euro approx.

Then saw it for 4.39 in Lidl!!!


----------



## ajapale

Protocol said:


> Then saw it for 4.39 in Lidl!!!






ajapale said:


> Weetabix are 3.5c each in Lidle (72 pack). Normally >10c each in Dunnes etc



Yes thats the Lidle deal mentioned in the first post!


----------



## Protocol

4.39 / 72 = *6 cent each* in Lidl.

*Lidl.*


----------



## ajapale

Sorry, they were €2.60 for 72 in lidle.


----------



## Protocol

2.60 is very, very cheap, so cheap it sounds a bit odd, for Weetabix.


----------



## ajapale

ajapale said:


> The trick is to wait , wait, wait and then only buy when the offer is very good.



I have the receipts and I bought 7 boxes!


----------



## MB05

Ajapale, Cheerios are half price in Dunnes at the moment if you want to stock up! They also have Rice Crispies and Cornflakes BOGOF but that one ends tomorrow.


----------



## ajapale

MB05 said:


> Ajapale, Cheerios are half price in Dunnes at the moment if you want to stock up!



Thanks, I saw that but I have 5 large boxes since the last offer €3.09/kg and the kids are only allowed high sugar cereals at the weekend so they will be a while working through them.


----------



## europhile

Protocol said:


> *Lidl.*



Brother! It's driving me loolah.


----------



## bullworth

RonanC said:


> update on cheapest milk:
> 
> [broken link removed] in Clondalkin village, Dublin are selling 2l of milk for €1. I didnt look to see where it is coming from though.




What does it taste like ? I have come to the conclusion that cheap milk is pointless if it also tastes of plastic (which is how expensive Dunnes milk tastes to me).
I now go to Marks and Spencers and pick up 2 Litres for 1.49 Euro. One thing about M&S I noticed is they never compromise on quality therefore for the same 1.49 as anywhere else their milk is far superior in taste. You really have to taste it to appreciate it in my opinion.
M&S also have ''bargain corner'' type yellow stickers often with some great deals on very high quality products. I always get my bread there too now once it's yellow stickered. I just picked up 3 Litres of Milk in M&S Yellow stickered for the price of 2 Litres i.e 1.49 Euro. And it actually tastes milky. Like real milk.


----------



## ajapale

Plastic milk taint is discussed here:  Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions       >  Why does some milk in translucent plastic bottles taste horrible?

In fairness I have never had Dunnes Milk (2x3liters = 6l for €4 at present) suffer from it. But Spar and Centra milk always suffers from it.

I think plastic milk taint is happens when they run the lines too fast and fill the cartons too soon before they have a chance to cool down.


----------



## ajapale

Best value weetabix is in lidl special display area ~6.5c per bix in 72 pack.


----------



## geri

Check the nutritional values. I was buying the dunnes own brand rice crispies over the Kellogs as they were cheaper and taste the same to the kids until I saw there was nearly twice as much sugar in them!


----------



## ajapale

Proper branded weetabix in Lidl not the fake bix you sometimes see in Tescos, lidl and aldi.


----------



## John Sipos

It's a lot easier to eat cheap when you calculate food so precisely like this. I can live off €7 a day for food if I prepare


----------

